# Forget about all lights you know and use.



## Hanzom (Oct 26, 2011)

SPAM ALERT****SPAM ALERT****SPAM ALERT****SPAM ALERT

I could not attach the pictures in here, but they are the experimental latest developments for a Japanese client. The biggest chrysanthemum grower in Japan.

This client has designed this. They spend 3 years and $ to study.
These are the Newest Red & White generation LEDs 80-100.000 hours for
acceleration growth.

I know Marijuana growers use the same techniques as chrysanthemum
farmers because cannabis is also an SDP.

Sample: Energy consumption from 2,240 watts down to 792 watts.

No need anymore for high electricity bills.

The company : carbon-reducer dot com 
The company manufactures these lights and is looking for a exclusive distributor in the Marijuana growers segment.


----------



## Hanzom (Oct 26, 2011)

Forget about all the lights you know, use the special grow LEDz, You can have the power from 10.000 watt and much more for 80% less electricity use.
Email this company: canned meat removed
Ask for the special Grow LEDz, as these are always the Newest Generation LEDz 80-100.000 hours for acceleration growth at lowest electricity costs.
They spend $ and 3 years to study, Max. Spectrum Efficiency and LEDz high efficiency means they emit much less heat. A good LED grow light is having a lifespan of 10 to 15 years. Calculate the savings on the electricity you will have.
The level of growth manipulation and control that these new LEDz can offer the grower the best plants ever.:holysheep:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2011)

Dude, If you want to sell these lights here, then you need to get some yourself, start your own grows and do a side by side comparison of your lights to the growers' standard lighting (T5 and HID). You need to grow them all the way to harvest and take pics the whole way. At the end of the grow, if your system holds up to your claims and you show it all here, then you will have credibility to talk to us. Otherwise you are just pumping so much spam.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2011)

Now if you would like to send me a *free system *to do the side-by-side experiment _for you_, I will be happy to try that and report all of the results to my peeps. Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2011)

Where's the test grow? Without that your info is worthless. IMO

I will say at least you are persistent.


----------



## Hanzom (Oct 28, 2011)

O o, you did not get it? You removed it?
Up to 69 percent more flux than the existing.
You think this is about lumens only?
Your opinion is smoking man. Bahahaha. Fruitcake!


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 28, 2011)

Hanzom said:
			
		

> O o, you did not get it? You removed it?
> Up to 69 percent more flux than the existing.
> *You think this is about lumens only?*
> Your opinion is smoking man. Bahahaha. Fruitcake!


Rofl, this guys funny. And he called you a fruitcake, lol entertaining indeed.


----------



## Hanzom (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I did, His remark is not correct and taking away the full reports makes him the fruitcake, OK?
This is about to refine the spectrum of light emitted to only those that the plant actually uses for photosynthesis. With the highest depth penetration.
I'm not posting here for your entertainment or to spam, but to give you knowledge in making more the better products. 
Anyway, it will be hard to ignore LED lights, extremely low power consumption, low heat production, extremely long lamp life.

I'll stop posting here, all the best.


----------



## Hick (Oct 28, 2011)

Heres the issue HAzom.. about every other week, "another fruitcake" signs up and informs us of the latest, newest, state of the art, device or product that is going to blow the socks off of the industry. 
And, 99% of the time, just like you, they have NOTHING to support their claims. Charts and graphs, pdfs and unsubstantiated claims are just that.  As I told you in PM, _"the proof is in the pudding"... _ Untill you can show us a 'productive' grow op, useing this product, you're just another fruitcake, peddling another fruitcake idea. Spamming our forum with useless and invalid information.
led lighting is advancing, and someday... may be the "go to" for growing. BUT.. at this point in time, they have failed _miserably_ for production, in comparison to hid lighting.


> Up to 69 percent more flux than the existing.


  those lights are all "fluxxed up"...:rofl:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 28, 2011)

This post feels a lot to me like an overzealous pharmaceutical scientist pushing a hot new drug that hasn't had any trials yet.


-nasty


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2011)

I am the one who has deleted your posts.  If you had read the site rules as I requested in my PM to you, you would know that attached links violate site rules.

Until you can follow the rules here, I will continue to delete any posts with direct links attached.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> if you followed any of my grows youll know that im a LED grower myself. your led system is garbage. plain and simple.
> 
> plus i dont make claims about them that are not true. been using them for years now. your specturm with only red and white is not good. wheres the 460nm, your red wavelenght is one of worst in brightness.
> 
> ...



Hey Hanzon.....sounds like just got 

 by Puffin.
Put that in your pipe and smoke it you dirty Spammer.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

PuffinNugs:  3
Potted Meat Food Product:  0  :ignore:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> PuffinNugs:  3
> Potted Meat Food Product:  0  :ignore:



Is Spam actually meat?  If so, I don't think I want to know what parts........


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is Spam actually meat?  If so, I don't think I want to know what parts........


*

*Spam is produced from chopped pork shoulder meat and ham with a little salt, water, modified potato starch and sodium nitrite.

That is via the internet....I didn't hve a clue what was in it till I looked it up. I wldn't eat it no matter what was in it.
​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(food)#cite_note-5


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

From wiki...

Spam (officially trademarked as SPAM) is a canned precooked meat product made by the Hormel Foods Corporation. The labeled ingredients in the classic variety of Spam are chopped pork shoulder meat, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, and sodium nitrite as a preservative. Spam's gelatinous glaze, or aspic, forms from the cooling of meat stock.[1] The product has become part of many jokes and urban legends about mystery meat, which has made it part of pop culture and folklore.[2]

Varieties of Spam include Spam Classic, Spam Hot & Spicy, Spam Less Sodium, Spam Lite, Spam Oven Roasted Turkey, Hickory Smoked, Spam with real Hormel Bacon, Spam with Cheese, Spam Black Pepper, Spam Garlic, and Spam Spread.[3] Availability of these varieties varies regionally.

Spam that is sold in North America, South America, and Australia is produced in Austin, Minnesota, (also known as Spam Town USA) and in Fremont, Nebraska. Spam for the UK market is produced in Denmark by Tulip under license from Hormel.[4] In 2007, the seven billionth can of Spam was sold.[5] On average, 3.8 cans are consumed every second in the United States.[6]


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

Even Andrew Zimmern of _Bizarre Foods_, who will eat nearly *anything*, can't stand Spam.


----------



## Fucnwact (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all newbie here,   I work in the sign industry and come across and have ability to aquire many lighting supplies. Ive been trying to find out specs on the things I can aquire. I cannot seem to find out too much on spectrums for some of the leds I can get (i.e) tetramax leds   red orange super bright , red, orange, and so on.  Does anybody have any leads as to how I can find the breakdowns. All help and direction is so greatly worshipped lol.  I have two 400w mh already, waiting for some hps.     But tinkering with leds for curiosity.. Thanx in advance much love for ur kind buds


----------



## Rockster (Nov 10, 2011)

Agreed PuffinNugs,

 led's do indeed veg plants quite adequately but they just don't as yet have the 
'horsepower' for flowering, the bud is well below par in comparison to hps and mh lamps.


----------

